# FELT: over or under drip edge?



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

On the Gutter Eave Edge, the felt paper goes on TOP of the Gutter Apron Drip Edge Metal.

On the Gable Edges, the felt paper goes UNDER the Overhanging Drip Edge Metal.

Ed


----------



## texas115115 (May 3, 2009)

*Ed*

ED is right:thumbup:


----------



## VaViaCo (May 6, 2009)

*Like that*

Ed is right.


----------



## johnk (May 1, 2007)

When I do it,I put felt,drip edge and then felt again.I never like to put metal onto a bare deck.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

johnk said:


> When I do it,I put felt,drip edge and then felt again.I never like to put metal onto a bare deck.


John,

They were on a roll here.

You were supposed to say that Ed Is Right.....

Just kidding...

Ed


----------



## What have I done (May 28, 2006)

ED is right. at least thats how I did it after HE told me to do it that way last year!

With a name like ED THE ROOFER he has to be right!


----------



## johnk (May 1, 2007)

Ed the Roofer said:


> John,
> 
> They were on a roll here.
> 
> ...


Ed,of course your right.You taught me to do things just a little better than my competition,to get that extra edge,lol.:wink:


----------



## Magpie's Friday (May 2, 2009)

I like you guys... can I take my shoes off and stay awhile? 

My dad says Ed is right.

By gable edge, do you mean the sloped edge? I'm a Friday not an architect... I just play one for my kids 

And remind me next time to a.) never start a project closer to a tree than I can swing a hammer or poke a drill and b.) never build higher than my ladder will reach the roof. I'm going to have to build the upper-deck balcony before I can shingle this puppy because I can't climb up... and it's been raining on the ply for three days now


----------



## 66merc (Mar 29, 2009)

Sorry to hijack, but I was wondering how to handle this situation at the upper edge of a shed-style roof? It is neither a gutter edge nor a gable end.

Thanks


----------



## johnk (May 1, 2007)

66merc said:


> Sorry to hijack, but I was wondering how to handle this situation at the upper edge of a shed-style roof? It is neither a gutter edge nor a gable end.
> 
> Thanks


Play it safe,use my over and under method.


----------



## johnk (May 1, 2007)

johnk said:


> Play it safe,use my over and under method.


I was getting a little carried away with may answer.The felt would have to go under on a shed style roof.I usually finish these with a flashing.


----------



## texas115115 (May 3, 2009)

Ed the Roofer said:


> John,
> 
> They were on a roll here.
> 
> ...


 
yeh man:thumbup:


----------

